# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  سایز کاغذ A4 بر حسب Pixel برای پرینت صفحه وب

## webnevesht

سلام...
سایز یک برگه A4 بر حسب Pixel رو چند پیکسل در چند پیکسل باید در نظر بگیرم؟
توی فتوشاپ که تست می کردم در Resolution های مختلف سایزش هم عوض می شد توی فتوشاپ... و نتونستم برآورد دقیقی داشته باشم...
یعنی رزولوشن 72 یه اندازه داشت، 120 یه اندازه ، 150 و 300 هم همینطور....
برای چاپ بلیت باید اون بلیت رو توی یه صفحه ی A4 پرینت گرفت...و چون چند تیکه هست باید دقیق باشه که بلیت بقیه ی افراد اون لیست نیاد توی صفحه بلیت بقیه

----------


## hamidre13

بهترین راه اینه که بلیت رو پی دی اف کنی بعد بفرستی واسه چاپ
این  رو هم یه نگاه بنداز:
http://css-discuss.incutio.com/wiki/Print_Stylesheets

----------


## fazelit

یه مشکلی که در pdf وجود داره اینم هستش که نمیشه فونت های مختلف رو به کار برد و فارسی با فونت های مختلف رو خوب ساپرت نمیکنه.

----------

